# Can't download on kindle for PC



## chiburple (Mar 19, 2011)

Yesterday my PC kindle reader was working fine. Today I tried opening the same book and received an error message telling me to remove the book from my device and re-download it. So I removed it; but when I try to re-download I get a message saying 'download failed'. I've tried with other books too and some work, some don't. I tried deleting the books directly out of the 'my kindle content' folder and re-downloading. I've also tried uninstalling and re-installing the 'kindle for PC'. So far nothing has worked. Any advice or suggestions would be most welcome. 

Thanks! 
-Marise


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

This may or may not be a help.  I had to reinstall Kindle for PC yesterday too.  Though it is no longer listed as Kindle for PC.  It is now Kindle for PC 3.  Luckily it did let me import my collections from Kindle for PC although it disappeared.
Open your K4PC app and look at the top left hand corner.  You should see Name's Kindle for PC then probably a number.  That would be where you need to send the books.

Another trick is use the search in your Kindle for PC and just click on the book you want.

Also have you tried rebooting your computer since the install?  Sometimes that helps.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

pscp_janeway said:


> Yesterday my PC kindle reader was working fine. Today I tried opening the same book and received an error message telling me to remove the book from my device and re-download it. So I removed it; but when I try to re-download I get a message saying 'download failed'. I've tried with other books too and some work, some don't. I tried deleting the books directly out of the 'my kindle content' folder and re-downloading. I've also tried uninstalling and re-installing the 'kindle for PC'. So far nothing has worked. Any advice or suggestions would be most welcome.
> 
> Thanks!
> -Marise


You're redownloading the app from the Amazon Kindle for PC page? Is the app registered to your account? Go to Manage Your Kindle and make sure the app is registered. There's an option somewhere on your account page for "Manage My Devices." That includes the apps. You could always try deregistering and registering the app. As Cinisajoy said, look in the app to see what the name of the app is for your account.

If all else fails, call Kindle CS.

Betsy


----------



## chiburple (Mar 19, 2011)

cinisajoy said:


> This may or may not be a help. I had to reinstall Kindle for PC yesterday too. Though it is no longer listed as Kindle for PC. It is now Kindle for PC 3. Luckily it did let me import my collections from Kindle for PC although it disappeared.
> Open your K4PC app and look at the top left hand corner. You should see Name's Kindle for PC then probably a number. That would be where you need to send the books.
> 
> Another trick is use the search in your Kindle for PC and just click on the book you want.
> ...


That's great advice! With everything I tried I can't believe restarting my computer didn't occur to me. Lol. I'll try that first and if it doesn't work maybe try the other things you suggested. Thanks!


----------



## chiburple (Mar 19, 2011)

Okay, I’ve tried restarting my computer and registering and deregistering the device. Since I re-downloaded, the app is now listed as ‘Kindle for PC 2’. I tried sending the book there, but still no luck. 

Thanks for the tips cinisajoy and Betsy! At least now when I call CS, I can tell them I've already tried all the simple solutions


----------



## chiburple (Mar 19, 2011)

Actually, I lied. It seems these actions fixed most of the problems. Now all the books download fine *except* the one I want. LOL!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

pscp_janeway said:


> Actually, I lied. It seems these actions fixed most of the problems. Now all the books download fine *except* the one I want. LOL!


It is possible that the particular book you are trying to download is not formatted for K4PC. There are a few books that you cannot download to K4PC. 
There is even one book on Amazon that is formatted only for iPads.


----------



## chiburple (Mar 19, 2011)

cinisajoy said:


> It is possible that the particular book you are trying to download is not formatted for K4PC. There are a few books that you cannot download to K4PC.
> There is even one book on Amazon that is formatted only for iPads.


That's interesting. I didn't know that was possible. Unfortunately that's not the case for me; I was reading this book just fine yesterday.


----------

